# Canadian visa numbers hit record high



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada issued a record number of visitor visas in 2012 with almost a million approved, the government has announced. Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism, said that the government is committed to attracting an increasing number of visitors to Canada as part of its plan to grow the Canadian economy and create jobs. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadian visa numbers hit record high...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

